# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Η νέα μόδα στα κλουβιά

## vag21

*Vision Bird Cages with Plexiglass front panel*







*
click image to enlarge*
*Vision Bird Cages Dimension:*
- Dimension: L41 x W28 x D22
- Weight: 35 lbs.
- Wire Spacing: ½ 

*Vision Bird Cages Includes:*
- a litter cleanout cover and left & right oversized access doors. 
- Removable hood
- Installed light assembly.
- 4 color seamless scenery background.
- Corner mounting bracket and hardware.
- Easy to use assembly instructions.

*The Vision Bird Cages is ideal bird cage for:*medium to small sized birds.




Forest Waterfall
Maui Ocean
Forest Stream
Tropical Waterfall

----------


## geog87

εντυπωσιακο!!!αλλα ισως για καποιο αλλο κατοικιδιο...νομιζω δεν κανει για πουλια!!!πολυ ομορφο παντως...μου θυμιζει ενυδρειο!

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ εντυπωσιακο!!! την τιμη του την ξερουμε! πανω.. κατω?

----------


## vag21

το συγκεκριμενο που ειναι και το πιο φθηνο εχει 349$.παμφθηνο ε? :Rolleye0012:

----------


## PAIANAS

Τα μεταξωτά βρακιά ,θέλουν κι επιδέξιους κ@λους ...

----------


## vag21

εχω μουλο που φυσαει χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαααααααχαχ  αχαχαχχα.

----------


## geog87

τσαμπα...για να δουμε ο Νικολας και ο Αλεξανδρος θα οι μαστορες της παρεας θα εχουν απαντηση σε αυτο το κλουβι???

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Μάλλον είναι δια παπαγάλους που καταλαβαίνουν από τοπία και χρώματα.. Δεν με εντυπωσίασε και τόσο.. Ο Γιώργος στο post 2 το παρομοίωσε με μάλλον ενυδρείο.. Αυτό σου θυμίζει περισσότερο !!!! Τα κλουβάκια μας είναι ο κλασικός τύπος κλουβιού η (κλούβας by Alejander the Cretan) !!!

----------


## geog87

> Μάλλον είναι δια παπαγάλους που καταλαβαίνουν από τοπία και χρώματα.. Δεν με εντυπωσίασε και τόσο.. Ο Γιώργος στο post 2 το παρομοίωσε με μάλλον ενυδρείο.. Αυτό σου θυμίζει περισσότερο !!!! Τα κλουβάκια μας είναι ο κλασικός τύπος κλουβιού η (κλούβας by Alejander the Cretan) !!!


Νικολα θελουμε κατι παρομοιο...οχι ενυδρειο...χαχαχαχα  :Happy:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Νικολα θελουμε κατι παρομοιο...οχι ενυδρειο...χαχαχαχα


Δεν μ΄αρέσουν γενικά αυτοί οι τύποι κλουβιών.. Δεν μυρίζουν πουλιά.... :Fighting0029:

----------


## COMASCO

> Δεν μυρίζουν πουλιά....


ετσι ακριβως!!

----------


## vag21

με ενα χειροποιητο ξυλινο απο τα χερια του νικολα θα συμβιβαζομουνα. ::

----------


## CyberPanos

Μπορει να φαινεται περιεργο σε μερικους αλλα αν σκεφτειτε οτι σπορος εξω απο το κλουβι δεν πεφτει ποτε!
Βλεπεις κανονικα τον παπαγαλο μεσα απο το Plexi και πολυ πιο ευκολα απο το να βλεπεις μεσα απο καγκελα,μονονει τους θορυβους σε περιπτωση που εχεις φασαριοζικο πουλι και κραζει δυνατα(π.χ sun conure) θα ακουγεται σαν κελαηδημα εξω απτο plexi......και δεν μοιαζει με φυλακη το κλουβι σαν συνολο!
Εχω δει και full plexi κλουβι και ειναι πολυ ωραιο!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα σας .... Εντάξει δεν είναι και άσχημο εάν ήμουν γιατρός, φουλ φακελωμένος και ήθελα δύο πουλάκια για το ιατρείο απόγευμα θα ήταν ιδανικό ,έτσι να έρχονται οι ... πελάτες να λένε τι ωραία πουλάκια ,μπράβο ο γιατρός , είδες ο επιστήμονας πως είναι εκτός από καλός άνθρωπος  και φιλόζωος ....

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Μπορει να φαινεται περιεργο σε μερικους αλλα αν σκεφτειτε οτι σπορος εξω απο το κλουβι δεν πεφτει ποτε!
> Βλεπεις κανονικα τον παπαγαλο μεσα απο το Plexi και πολυ πιο ευκολα απο το να βλεπεις μεσα απο καγκελα,μονονει τους θορυβους σε περιπτωση που εχεις φασαριοζικο πουλι και κραζει δυνατα(π.χ sun conure) θα ακουγεται σαν κελαηδημα εξω απτο plexi......και δεν μοιαζει με φυλακη το κλουβι σαν συνολο!
> Εχω δει και full plexi κλουβι και ειναι πολυ ωραιο!


Παναγιώτη αυτά είναι γούστα του καθ' ενός. Δια παπαγάλους το τόνισα ότι κάνει, όχι δια μελωδικά πουλιά που θες να τ΄ακούς.. Είναι όπως να συγκρίνεις ένα εξοχικό πετρόκτιστο σπίτι με μια γυάλινη πολυκατοικία μοντέρνα.. Άλλη φινέτσα το ένα και άλλη φινέτσα το άλλο.  :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν με συγκινεί και μένα παιδιά !! Οπως ακριβώς το είπε ο Νικόλας. Είναι περισσότερο για παπαγάλους και μάλιστα μεγάλους !! Γενικός μεγάλα πουλιά ώστε να ξεχωρίζουν από το τεράστιο background πίσω !! Πουλάκια στο μέγεθος καναρινιού δεν νομίζω να είναι ευδιάκριτα στα μάτια μας !! Ενω αντίθετα ένας μεγαλόσωμος παπαγάλος θα κάνει μπαμ στο μάτι !!   

Έτσι το βλέπω τουλάχιστον εγώ !! *  :Happy:

----------

